# Should I repack?



## GreatWhite (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Gang,

I have bearing buddies on my trailer from previous owner, and when I jack trailer, the tire/wheel spins free and smooth, zero side to side or up and down freeplay....

Should I pull the bearings, or just ensure they have grease from time to time w/bearing buddys....

I am a 'if it ain't broke, don't mess with it' person, but also have to move trailer 150mi on freeway and don't want to have any surprises.....

Thoughts?


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 25, 2012)

My Two Cents. . . 

For The Little Bit Of Time It Would Take To Repack Them Now, Compared To A Breakdown Repair Job Roadside On A 150 Mile Road Trip, Do It Now.

Then, Hitch It Up And Check All The Lights Also Right After You Finish That Simple Task With The Bearings, Then Travel On Down The Road With No Worries.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 26, 2012)

countryboy210 said:


> My Two Cents. . .
> 
> For The Little Bit Of Time It Would Take To Repack Them Now, Compared To A Breakdown Repair Job Roadside On A 150 Mile Road Trip, Do It Now.
> 
> Then, Hitch It Up And Check All The Lights Also Right After You Finish That Simple Task With The Bearings, Then Travel On Down The Road With No Worries.


+1. 
It will save you time and money in the long run.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 26, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> countryboy210 said:
> 
> 
> > My Two Cents. . .
> ...



+2 Pull it apart and take a good look at everything if there are any signs of wear just replace them for the price it's worth not having the problems while on the road.


----------



## BillG (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm with the others.

I picked up another boat for all it's parts. I had 165 miles to home. 30 miles into trip I had to limp rig to a Walmart and hope they had what I needed. Lucky for me they had the bearings I needed, but I also had to buy tools because I didn't have any with me. I was on a weekend trip with my wife and the purchase of a boat was not planned. 

Do yourself a favor and check them out.


----------



## GreatWhite (Mar 26, 2012)

THX for the validation...easy enough to inspect....
If they are good, didn't waste much time...
If they are bad...THANK GOD I checked...

Either way is a win!


----------

